

Hex Invaders - tlongren
http://www.hexinvaders.com/

======
kylemaxwell
I think referring to hex RGB values as "hex codes" confuses those of us who
tend to think of hex in non-web contexts: ASCII, opcodes, network packets,
etc.

~~~
tlongren
Agreed. I saw it was just colors and kinda questioned why they'd name it
simply "hex invaders", instead of including something about color in the name.

